# gonna give it a shot



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

well I am going to give this ho drag track a try.
my friend rented a buiding and we put up a 
1/24 slotcar drag 1/8 mile and we decided
to put up my aut0-world track. 0-30 volt
adjustable power supply ordered the slotdragon
timing system just waiting for it to arrive.
track is up and running in stock form.
legal size 20ft. 7 with 6ft. shutdown.
the 1/24 is nice but is expensive I have 15 cars
@150 a piece and my heart is really with the 
ho cars. to tell you guys the truth I have more
fun with with ho cars because it quick and no
glue. made alot of friends at hanks races
al, hank,scott,jim sgrig,skylark joe,mike and 
all the others .walked in skippack in 2010 not
knowing anyone or anything and in 3 yrs.
learned a whole lot and all the guys made
me feel right at home. I forgot darrell and sidejob john.
my friend in mount holly has a track and so does
darrell maybe between the 3 of us we can get a series
going if not I want to run once a month lets see where
it goes. I will keep you posted. please let me hear your
input, and suggestions. sorry for the long post.


mac


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sounds like fun and I hope to be able to make a lot of your races.
congrats


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*no responses*

you guys crack me up 109 views annd no responses
ttshe only one that commented was al.
everybody said they wish we were racing more
than twice a year at hanks race and I wanted
to hold races once a month and no comments
or suggestions. what is the matter skylarkjoe
you are all over this board and the rest of 
the guys nothing to say no problem Iwill post
it on NITROSLOTS and see what happens.

mac


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Mac,
Where is Track located & when will HO be up & running? Will this be a full time store with inventory??
Good luck
SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Im in Mac. Just found your thread now. 

I'll be.there.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Mac I will do my best to get there. Get classes a date and plenty of notice so I can open my sceduale I do want to be their.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Congrats Mac, we used to race once a month in Philly at Great Traditions. We used to have a decent crowd for the most part around 10 or so, mainy regulars a few stragglers now and then. If we're going to run a circuit we need to figure out the classes and specs.


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks guys for all the responses I have to get the 
skotdragon timing system from al then I will be ready
to go will let you know the location as soon I get it 
up and running do not want problems.

mac


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

sjracer said:


> Congrats Mac, we used to race once a month in Philly at Great Traditions. We used to have a decent crowd for the most part around 10 or so, mainy regulars a few stragglers now and then. If we're going to run a circuit we need to figure out the classes and specs.


Darrell,
Mac is about half way between us. You & Bob , Mike Joe & me.
This could be cool, who else is in area?
SJJ


----------

